# Stock Amplifier....



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

Anyone know the power output of the stock amplifier? I'm thinking about replacing it with s slightly more powerful one.....any input would be helpful thank you.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

45 watts rms (being generious)


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

alptbird said:


> 45 watts rms (being generious)


wow...that's weak. Why can't GM step up like other auto manufacturer's and put quality stereos in vehicles which are on the higher end???


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gm has a very good sound system in the new g6. a lot better quaily and better sound than the goat


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Because they don't have too. Your radio powers the speakers in the car with a 45x4 internal amp. and the sub amp piggy backs the signal off the rear speakers into the Actual amplifier that produces the actual 45 watts rms to the sub. It only take a real 45 watts rms amp on this 6 inch sub we have to make it balance the factory speakers which on a good day only put out 25watts even though it is rated for 45 watts. Just as a note in order for the manufactuer of the radio(blaupunkt) to claim it is 45 x 4 it only has to atain 45 watts for 2 tenths of a second. That is why an external amplifier that 45 x 4 is better than that of an in dash. And that is because it actually puts out 45 watts x 4 rms and it is possible for the aftermarket amp to put out more. the in dash unit will not get to that wattage for very long.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

I have entire factory system for sale if anyone wants one. Best thing you can do is take it out. The head unit is marginal, the speakers are paper, the sub-amp (not even subs, mid-bass and paper cones) is weak. The rear sides are 6-1/2 but the grill is for a 4-1/2. The doors half cover the speakers and they're aimed at your feet. The tweeters are on top of the dash and the time phase between them and the lower end (doors) are feet apart. Besides that I'm not impressed. They did leave lots of room to upgrade except for the rear subs depth. Only have 4", I tired Kicker 8" mid-bass, Pioneer 8" shallow subs and finally settled on CDT M6 6-1/2 mid-bass. Did I mention I have entire stock system for sale?


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

Is there any way to integrate the volume controls from the wheel into an after market head unit. I love being able to do a powerslide and turn up the volume at the same time


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

For the record, GM has the highest customer satisfaction for their Delco stereo's over every other brand in the nation.


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

delco? oh please not delco. I hated that system.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The best factory set up I EVER had was the Delco Monsoon in my 99 Firebird. It was cheap, but VERY high quality sounding.:cool


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Believe it or not, but Delphi and Delco make some of the best electronic components in the world. Delphi is a leader in Engine electronics, Satelite technology and their Magna-shock which everyone thought was junk in the special edition vette a few years ago, is now standard equipment in rgw Ferrari 599. 

Delco on the other hand has the best radio tuner out there. Anyone who still listtens to radio, and yes there are more than I'd like to admit, and wants AM, will only accept a Delco radio. It's reception and radio sensitivity is among the best out there. 

The Blau-Junk our car came with.... well.... it's decent. In fact is pretty good considering that it's not a premium audio system, nor does it claim to be so. Think about it. If I told you your car came with All-Season Tires, that doesn't make it better. I'm merely stating a fact, but consumers think because it was lsited, that it must be special. Same thing with the BP radio. It's a decent head unit.

In regards to interfacing the steering wheel control, YES!!! It can be done, I do this at work about once a month, have it in my GF's Mazda 3, and am seriously tempted to swap out the audio in the Goat. If only I could keep the display working......

The steering wheel interfaces are manufacturer specific, and are for Pioneer, Sony, and a few other brands. Check out peripheralelectronics.com and look up the SWIX, and PSWIX


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

exwrx said:


> Believe it or not, but Delphi and Delco make some of the best electronic components in the world. Delphi is a leader in Engine electronics, Satelite technology and their Magna-shock which everyone thought was junk in the special edition vette a few years ago, is now standard equipment in rgw Ferrari 599.
> 
> Delco on the other hand has the best radio tuner out there. Anyone who still listtens to radio, and yes there are more than I'd like to admit, and wants AM, will only accept a Delco radio. It's reception and radio sensitivity is among the best out there.
> 
> ...


 Good info! You sound like you know what your talking about. You must work in the auto electronics industry?


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

I had a Monsoon system in my VW Jetta as well as my Grand Am....they were 10x's better than this Blaupunkt system


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Just a little chime in! 

Does the amp only run power to the subs? I was looking at getting these boxes for the GOAT from LS1Forums and adding about a 150/200 watt amp just to add the much needed bass to my otherwise likeable system. If all I need it to put another amp in its place then that should be easy, other than taking the full range speakers in the rear kickpanel and placing them in the rear deck. What do you guys think?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's a link from where these pics came from.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151744


----------



## red04 (May 1, 2007)

*stock system*

the amplifier for the rear subs is an overrated 40 x 2. Its located behind the carpet on the left side wheelwell in the trunk. There is actually a gain control on it also. You can actually turn the amp up and down. It only runs the two 7 inch subwoofers on the rear deck. The other 6 interior speakers run off of the factory deck. The sub amp auto turns on and off when it senses signal to the rear side panel speakers. As for all factory stereo brands...car manufacturers are required by law not to exceed a certain decibel level on factory stereos because driver's have to be able to hear emergency vehicles. I gutted out all the factory equiptment out of mine when I got it so if anyone is in need of any factory audio parts let me know. Im a car audio installer so if you have any other questions let me know.


----------

